

Ask HN: How do you document your software? - jborden13

We are looking for a web-based solution for internal, and maybe external, documentation for our software.  If you have any recommendations, we greatly appreciate it.  TIA
======
zachlatta
At the company I work at we use HeaderDoc by Apple for our documentation (or
at least I do).
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Devel...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/DeveloperTools/Conceptual/HeaderDoc/intro/intro.html)

